# String in OutputStream schreiben



## Apfelsaft (9. Apr 2008)

Hi Leute

Ich schreibe einen Errorreport in einen String.
Diesen Report will ich in einen OutputStream schreiben, um Ihn an späterer Stelle zum Download auf einer jspseite zur Verfügung zu stellen. Der Text soll aber in kein File geschrieben werden.
Also mweiß jemand wie ich den String da reinbekomme?

LG


----------



## Apfelsaft (9. Apr 2008)

Oh mein Gott wie peinlich.. jaja wenn man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht


```
String s = "LALALALALALALA";
		OutputStream out = null;
		try {
			out.write(s.getBytes());
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		return out;
```


----------



## SlaterB (9. Apr 2008)

besser wäre, einen höheren PrintStream oder einen Writer draufzubauen und dann dort mit den normalen Operationen zu arbeiten

System.out ist z.B. ein PrintStream, da gibts bekanntlich print(String) oder println(String)


----------



## tfa (9. Apr 2008)

Noch besser wäre es, die Methode nicht auf einer Nullreferenz aufzurufen.


----------



## Final_guy (9. Apr 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch besser wäre es, die Methode nicht auf einer Nullreferenz aufzurufen.


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Gast (9. Apr 2008)

Oder die nullPointerExeption abfangen.


----------

